# Barn Burner



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Check this out Sonnie - it makes Cedar Creek Cinema look a little on the small side! 

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article.asp?section_id=2&article_id=1403


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:yikes: 

30 monitors and 30 subs??? 

That's one very few of will top.


----------

